# Best Judo in Streetfight



## Senin (Feb 17, 2007)

I've long admired judo practioners, though only slightly practiced myself.  What would you consider the best few judo throw for a street fight situation?


----------



## still learning (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello, I like the sweeps in Judo!  Deashi-harai: Forward foot sweep,Hiza-guruma: Knee wheel (sweeping the leg coming forward).

Off course, Osoto-gari!  ......Judo is more than what people think it is? 

Until you take Judo? ....you will understand this more.....how effective?  

You will not want to fight someone who knows JUDO!  ...getting off balance and be thrown is a helpless feeling.........Aloha


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 18, 2007)

Any throw that picks them up or trips them up and *SLAMS* them into the ground would do.


----------



## matt.m (Feb 18, 2007)

Well I have always liked sweeping hip throw.  Although any of the major or minor inner or outer reaping throws will do.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 18, 2007)

http://www.verbaljudo.com/


----------



## charyuop (Feb 19, 2007)

After a while I had been training Aikido, I wondered the same thing you just did. What is the best technique and most effective in a streetfight?

I stopped asking myself this question 2 or 3 weeks ago. One day during class we were practicing a technique called Kotegaeshi from a punch. To make it easy I was supposed to deflect the punch and step to the side of Sensei to do the technique. I had always thought that Kotegaeshi could have been the best technique in a streetfight, but Sensei that day made me change my mind. He placed me with my shoulder along the wall and punched me again. This time there was no way to step to his side to do the technique and that taught me something important.

There is no technique which more effective or better than another. Every technique is the best in a certain situation. Starting a fight with a technique in your mind and being convinced that you have to use it because it is the best might lead to a defeat. Relaxing and using the right technique according to the situation (kinda of attack the opponent carries out, you have one wall on your side or a curb behind you? there is one attacker or more? is there a weapon involved or not? and much more) will lead to a more effective result. Of course what technique to use is not something coming out of reasoning, but by instinct, thing that comes out only through training and practice.


----------



## zDom (Feb 19, 2007)

I _love_ osoto gari (major/large outer reaping throw) but, depending on what surface the encounter was taking place on, it would have to be a VERY serious situation to use that one.

Most people don't have the training to keep their chin tucked to their chest  I would hate to bust someone's head like a melon on concrete or asphalt unless it was a VERY serious situation.

I agree: "best technique" really has so many "depends on ..." wrapped up in it.


----------



## Senin (Feb 20, 2007)

I agree-- osoto gari is the boss.  And most styles of jujitsu/aikido/etc have a type of osoto gari.  I have used it effectively.

And I agree that one has to adapt to the situation and not try to go to a technique, but if the opportunity arrives.... 
Some specific techniques are worth perfecting, where as others, you just figure they are just impractical.  I have always heard great things about the foot sweeps, but have yet to master them myself.

And, I believe in the simpler the better.

By the way, I have found that most aikido does not work on the street like it does in the dojo.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 20, 2007)

In personal combat, I prefer osoto-guruma over gari; grosser motion that's easier to perform under adrenal dump, ans allows for greater margin of error to encapsulate more "what-ifs" that could go wrong. Plus, you get to rocket the guy backwards into the dirt.


----------

